

Ask HN: How do you encrypt then sync files to ANY cloud storage as offsite bckup? - goughgough

On a windows computer. But if you have a solution for Linux or Mac, I am happy to hear it.<p>I will pay money for it , as long as it works.<p>I need a solution to encrypt and then sync all my files to the cloud as offsite backup.<p>Here are my requirements:<p><pre><code>    * Must have file versioning enabled in the cloud.

    * Must encrypt locally on my computer before being sent to the cloud.

    * Does not require me to create a virtual drive&#x2F;folder on my hard drive and then drag and drop files to encrypt then back up. In other words, it encrypts current folders and files in my hard drive as I work on them. No drag and drop to a virtual drive&#x2F;folder required.

    * Preferably open source.

    * Preferably no Java .

    * Preferably strongest encryption algorithm used --- Perhaps Truecrypt ? EncFS ? dm-crypt LUKS ?
</code></pre>
To quote another person: &quot;I&#x27;d love to see a fully open-source, zero knowledge, roll your own-solution, allowing it to be hosted on offsite VPS! I think this would pretty much solve the problem of cloud storage.&quot;<p>What would you recommend?<p>Thank you very much.<p><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i><i></i>*
TL:DR 
Please recommend a solution that can encrypt then sync to ANY cloud storage of my choosing , including Tencent or Kanbox (10TB free)
======
WorldMaker
JungleDisk ([http://jungledisk.com](http://jungledisk.com)) meets several your
criteria and has Linux/Mac/Windows support, but its just too bad that since
Rackspace bought them they've focused almost entirely on Rackspace's cloud
storage offerings. It started with AWS support (and which I still use, but
which is hard to buy from JungleDisk these days) and there originally were
hints when they first added Rackspace support that they might continue to
support arbitrary cloud storage backends and yet that never materialized. JD
has nice sync engine and a good "shared source" deduped backup "vault" format.
I just wish that JD would either Open Source their software or get back around
to supporting more cloud backends. I get that Rackspace wants to focus on
their own offerings, but I'd love to see the JungleDisk client get more
capable, again.

~~~
goughgough
Thank you very much.

I found this one that supports 45+ cloud storage.

{So far, this supports the most number of cloud I have come across} Storage
Made Easy
[https://storagemadeeasy.com/cloud_list](https://storagemadeeasy.com/cloud_list)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storage_Made_Easy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storage_Made_Easy)

------
goughgough
This is the OP expanding on my own question.

Right now, for your information , I am aware of these back up clients and the
cloud they can sync to. Unfortunately, None of them can sync to any cloud
storage of my choosing:

SyncBackPro Arq for Windows and Arq for Mac Syncovery Duplicati BitTorrent
Sync Strongsync ExpanDrive CloudBerry CloudBacko Filement GoodSync Boxcryptor

I think it has something to do with the necessary use of the REST API from
cloud storage. See this post.

[http://support.2brightsparks.com/knowledgebase/articles/4495...](http://support.2brightsparks.com/knowledgebase/articles/449543-limitations-
to-the-rest-api-of-cloud-storage-servi)

~~~
goughgough
Someone has asked me to check out git-annex .

Seems promising.

Will look it up down the track when I am much better at programming.

But in the mean time, I would be happy to find more for dummy solutions.

------
jeo1234
You will most likely have to compromise on a few of your requirements. Is
there a reason you don't want to create a virtual drive?

I would suggest you use VeraCrypt
([https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/](https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/)), or the
last full version of TrueCrypt
([https://www.grc.com/misc/truecrypt/truecrypt.htm](https://www.grc.com/misc/truecrypt/truecrypt.htm)).
Both are free and open source.

Encrypt your files locally then upload the encrypted file.

~~~
goughgough
Thank you very much for your comments.

I have thousands of folders and files that I work on and I really don't want
to drag every single one of them to a virtual drive on my computer after I am
done with them.

The folders and files themselves are already sitting inside a virtual drive
that was created with Truecrypt as I work locally on my computer.

I just don't want to create a Dropbox or Boxcryptor like virtual drive on my
computer and drop and drag files into them before uploading.

I want those folders and files automatically encrypted and uploaded as I work
on them.

~~~
jeo1234
You could write a program which automatically encrypts all the files in a
specified directory and then uploads them every hour or so.

~~~
goughgough
Thank you very much for this tip.

Here is my question .

If I am using Truecrypt now, how can I use Python (or any language) to create
such program?

How do I go about using Google to find such tutorials?

Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Looking for all the help I can get.

Thank you very much.

------
goughgough
For your information , I am aware of these back up clients and the cloud they
can sync to : \-------------------------------

SyncBackPro
[http://www.2brightsparks.com/syncback/sbpro.html](http://www.2brightsparks.com/syncback/sbpro.html)
Google Drive, Office 365 (OneDrive for Business and SharePoint), OneDrive,
Box, Dropbox, SugarSync , Amazon Glacier S3 , Amazon Cloud , Google Storage
and Microsoft Azure support

\------------------------------- Arq for Windows and Arq for Mac
[https://www.arqbackup.com/pricing/](https://www.arqbackup.com/pricing/)
Amazon Cloud Drive, Amazon Web Services, Dropbox, Google Drive, Google Cloud
Storage, or OneDrive account

\------------------------------- Syncovery
[https://www.syncovery.com/matrix/](https://www.syncovery.com/matrix/) \---
features comparison Supports various Internet protocols, including FTP, FTPS,
SFTP/SSH, WebDAV, SSL, HTTP, as well as these cloud services: Amazon S3 and
compatible services, Microsoft Azure, Rackspace Cloud Files, Microsoft
OneDrive (formerly SkyDrive), Google Drive and Google Docs, DropBox, Box.com,
and more....Sugarsync

\------------------------------- Duplicati www.duplicati.com/
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duplicati](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duplicati)
Duplicati supports not only various online backup services like OneDrive,[1]
Amazon S3, Rackspace Cloud Files, Tahoe LAFS, Google Docs but also any servers
that support SSH/SFTP, WebDAV, or FTP. Duplicati is a backup client that
securely stores encrypted, incremental, compressed backups on cloud storage
services and remote file servers. It works with Amazon S3, Windows Live
SkyDrive, Google Drive (Google Docs), Rackspace Cloud Files or WebDAV, SSH,
FTP (and many more). Duplicati is open source and free.

\------------------------------- BitTorrent Sync
[https://getsync.com/](https://getsync.com/) Sync easily moves anything,
anywhere - all the benefits of the cloud, none of the limitations. Available
for Windows, Mac, Linux, iOS, and Android.

\------------------------------- Strongsync
[https://secure.expandrive.com/store](https://secure.expandrive.com/store)
[https://www.expandrive.com/apps/strongysnc/](https://www.expandrive.com/apps/strongysnc/)
Control your data. Strongsync lets you connect to your own SFTP server or
Amazon S3 account so you stay in complete control of your data. Strongsync is
a Mac/Windows app providing Dropbox-like sync and backup to DreamObjects......

\------------------------------- ExpanDrive
[http://www.expandrive.com/apps/expandrive/](http://www.expandrive.com/apps/expandrive/)
ExpanDrive creates a virtual USB drive that connects to all major cloud
storage providers such as Dropbox, Google Drive, Box, OneDrive, Openstack
Swift, Amazon S3 or your own SFTP, FTP or WebDAV server.

\------------------------------- CloudBerry
[http://www.cloudberrylab.com/calc.aspx](http://www.cloudberrylab.com/calc.aspx)
Online cloud backup and storage management solutions powered by Amazon S3,
Glacier, Microsoft Azure, Google Cloud and designed for SMBs and MSPs. \---
Avoid Cloud Vendor Lock-In With Cloudberry you are free to choose optimal
storage for your backups. Don't be locked in with a backup service and paying
2x times more for the backup storage. With over 20 supported cloud storage
destinations, CloudBerry Backup give you freedom of choice, ensuring data
accessibility and portability. Featured Cloud Providers Amazon S3 Amazon
Glacier Microsoft Azure Google Cloud Storage Rackspace Cloud Files OpenStack
HP Cloud IBM SoftLayer Google Drive Other Cloud Providers Google Nearline
Storage Eucalyptus Clodo Scality Cloudian DreamObjects Cloud Storage Aruba
Cloud Hitachi Content Platform ThinkOn IDC Frontier LeoNovus CloudWatt HavenCo
Tiscali SFR Lunacloud CenturyLink Enter Cloud Suite QNAP Google Drive HP
Helion

\------------------------------- CloudBacko
[http://www.cloudbacko.com/en/cloudbacko-advanced-cloud-
local...](http://www.cloudbacko.com/en/cloudbacko-advanced-cloud-local-server-
workstation-amazon-S3-google-backup-software-benefits.jsp) "Backup all
servers, databases, virtual machines & workstations Need a cloud / online /
offsite / remote / local backup solution for backing up Microsoft Exchange
Server (EDB and mail level backups), Microsoft SQL Server, VMware vSphere ESXi
(both Paid and Free versions), Hyper-V, Lotus Domino, Lotus Notes, Oracle
Database, MySQL, Windows System, Windows System State, as well as Files in
desktops and laptops? CloudBacko supports them all."

\------------------------------- Filement provides you with secure and direct
access to your ... [http://www.filement.com/users/use-
cases](http://www.filement.com/users/use-cases) Filement provides users with
the ability to manage all their devices (PCs, Macs and Linux, Smartphones,
Tablets, Smart Routers), cloud and remote services (Google Drive, Dropbox,
OneDrive, Rackspace, FTP ect.).

\------------------------------- GoodSync: File Sync & Backup Software
[http://www.goodsync.com/features](http://www.goodsync.com/features) Backup
and sync your files with ease using GoodSync. Our simple and secure software
will ensure that you never lose your files. Download GoodSync Free ... \---
Supports: Cloud Server Folders Amazon S3 Dropbox FTP Google Drive (Docs)
OneDrive by MS OneDrive Pro (Sharepoint) by MS Office365 by MS SkyDrive by MS
SFTP (SSH) WebDAV Windows Azure by MS (Source:
[https://discussion.dreamhost.com/thread-145071.html](https://discussion.dreamhost.com/thread-145071.html)
January 2015 3rd party backup software options)

\------------------------------- Boxcryptor
[https://www.boxcryptor.com/en/pricing](https://www.boxcryptor.com/en/pricing)
With Boxcryptor you can encrypt your files on Dropbox, Google Drive, Microsoft
OneDrive, SugarSync, Box and many other storage providers. It also supports
all the clouds that use the WebDAV standard such as Cubby, Strato HiDrive, and
ownCloud.

